# Intel begins production of 32nm Westmere processors



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel begins production of 32nm Westmere processors (w/Video).

*Were you so impressed by the reviews of Intel's latest Lynfield Core i7 chips that you ran out and paid the early-adopter premium to buy one? Your period of superiority hasn't lasted long, dear reader, with the company announcing initial production of 32nm processors has begun. It's taken many years (and a $7 billion manufacturing investment) to get these Westmere chips onto silicon, with the Clarkdale (desktop) and Arrandale (notebook) lines expected to start showing up in over-sized cardboard boxes before the end of the year. What's next for 45nm chips, like those new Lynnfields? A slow fade to obsolescence, as they're likely to be the last of the breed -- but they at least can take pride in knowing they were the king of their class; a class that resulted in a whopping 200 million sales. Check out the video after the break for a some silicon and cleanroom action.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I read all about the i7 chips and ran out and bought a Q9550 that I'm very happy with.  I can wait for the prices to come down on the new generation.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel Forum preview: Moore's Law expressed as fewer chips.

*Intel is expressing Moore's Law anew as packing key technologies into fewer chips. New "Clarksfield," "Arrandale" and "Jasper Forest" processors, among others, will showcase this theme later this month at the Intel Developer Forum.*



> Intel codename decoder:
> 
> * Clarksfield: 45-nanometer Nehalem mobile processor integrating I/O
> * Clarkdale: 32-nanometer Nehalem desktop chip integrating graphics with CPU
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New Processors: 32nm or Inexpensive Quad-Cores?.

*This week has seen both AMD and Intel make big strides with their processors, with Intel teasing information about its new 32nm processors, and AMD announcing an inexpensive quad core chip.*

-- Tom


----------

